# Can we please please get 30 second skip on the R-15?



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

Have it on my HR-20 and i LOVE it. Had it on my tivo and i LOVED it. IMO, this is the one feature missing on the R-15. it has come a long way, and i prefer the UI to that of tivo's, and once this comes down the pipe i'll be set.

I even did a survey for the sole purpose of helping to get this implemented. Please directv, hear me on this. Fantastic feature.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

sadmaker said:


> Have it on my HR-20 and i LOVE it. Had it on my tivo and i LOVED it. IMO, this is the one feature missing on the R-15. it has come a long way, and i prefer the UI to that of tivo's, and once this comes down the pipe i'll be set.
> 
> I even did a survey for the sole purpose of helping to get this implemented. Please directv, hear me on this. Fantastic feature.


That feature is on the R15. Actually it is a 30 SLIP not skip feature (basically you 30 fast forward). It is on the R15, the same button on the Directv remote for the R15 remote.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

convem24 said:


> Actually it is a 30 SLIP not skip feature (basically you 30 fast forward).


This is precisely why the OP is asking for the skip feature; the slip feature isn't good enough for them.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> This is precisely why the OP is asking for the skip feature; the slip feature isn't good enough for them.


How would a subscriber use this feature(30 second skip)?.Are you not"flying blind" with this feature?.Simply meaning if you use a "skip" you can't see where your skipping to,compared to a "30 second slip"?.To me the only benefit of a 30 second skip would be I could say my DVR has one.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> How would a subscriber use this feature(30 second skip)?.Are you not"flying blind" with this feature?.Simply meaning if you use a "skip" you can't see where your skipping to,compared to a "30 second slip"?.To me the only benefit of a 30 second skip would be I could say my DVR has one.


yeah, i'm "flying blind" and i'm good with that. if i go too far, i'll hit 6 second rewind til i get to where i need to be. either way, its still faster, imo, than the slip feature, bc even then you sometimes still have to backtrack.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

sadmaker said:


> Have it on my HR-20 and i LOVE it. Had it on my tivo and i LOVED it. IMO, this is the one feature missing on the R-15. it has come a long way, and i prefer the UI to that of tivo's, and once this comes down the pipe i'll be set.
> 
> I even did a survey for the sole purpose of helping to get this implemented. Please directv, hear me on this. Fantastic feature.


I agree strongly with this need. I love the SKIP, it is so much faster than the SLIP and would be a nice addition to the R15!

Please add it soon!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The problem with the 30-second SLIP is that it takes about 3 seconds to go 30 seconds. So if you are trying to skip through a 4 minute commercial block, it takes 24 seconds.

With a SKIP (assuming the skip is near instantaneous) you can get through a 4 minute block in under a second.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> How would a subscriber use this feature(30 second skip)?.Are you not"flying blind" with this feature?.Simply meaning if you use a "skip" you can't see where your skipping to,compared to a "30 second slip"?.To me the only benefit of a 30 second skip would be I could say my DVR has one.


Unless you've landed at that same airport 1,000 times.

I know just how many "slips" to press on various channels during various shows to avoid their commercials and not miss the show after doing it day after day after day. A 30 second SKIP would be very nice so I wouldn't have to see even a snippet of those obnoxious commercials....and it would be FASTER than slip, too.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Upstream said:


> The problem with the 30-second SLIP is that it takes about 3 seconds to go 30 seconds. So if you are trying to skip through a 4 minute commercial block, it takes 24 seconds.
> 
> With a SKIP (assuming the skip is near instantaneous) you can get through a 4 minute block in under a second.


Oh! now that you put it that way I understand.Everyone can use an extra 23 seconds in their life. :lol:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, over the course of an evening, the difference between Slip and Skip can cost you an entire four-and-a-half minutes.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Oh! now that you put it that way I understand.Everyone can use an extra 23 seconds in their life. :lol:


If you have never used skip how can you criticize it? The R-15 users just want what every other DVR on the market already has!!!!!


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

I have the skip set on my HR20 and it beats the slip hands down. I sure would like it on my R15.

In fact I'd like to see D* allow the user to input the number of seconds to skip either backward or forward using the numbered buttons followed by pushing either the fast rewind or fast forward button to activate the skip.

ReplayTV has had this feature available for several years.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2005)

I just spent the last 20 minutes looking around online to see if there was a way to enable SKIP on the R15. *fingers crossed* for it becoming available in the future.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Justin said:


> I just spent the last 20 minutes looking around online to see if there was a way to enable SKIP on the R15. *fingers crossed* for it becoming available in the future.


I tried the keyword search for "30skip" with the new -500 CE release - no luck.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree, it is a very nice feature. I have it on my Tivo unit, and it does make a big difference to your watching experience.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> I agree, it is a very nice feature. I have it on my Tivo unit, and it does make a big difference to your watching experience.


It appears that this SKIP feature is available on ALL DVR's *EXCEPT the R15/R16 products*! 

I'd be *thrilled* if the "R icon bug" were addressed and fixed in addition to this "SKIP" feature being added but I'd be *happy* with either one!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> It appears that this SKIP feature is available on ALL DVR's *EXCEPT the R15/R16 products*!
> 
> I'd be *thrilled* if the "R icon bug" were addressed and fixed in addition to this "SKIP" feature being added but I'd be *happy* with either one!!


Well DirecTV is doing the software on the HRs.Tivo does the software on DirecTivos and NDS does the software on the Rs.So while this feature would be nice it remains to be seen if it will be addded.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

It's not even officially a part of Tivo, you have to set it yourself, if I remember correctly, 2 to 3 years since I used a Tivo... "select Play Select 3 0 Select"... I think.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Exactly first thing I do if a power failure outlasts my UPS is re-enable the 30 second skip on my Tivo. Something where I would have to waych the commercials whiz by would bother me.

Note: I can not see any difference between a 30 second slip or 30 second skip as regards overshooting. It appears to me that you could overshoot with either. That is why a skip back button has a much shorter skip back duration.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Note: I can not see any difference between a 30 second slip or 30 second skip as regards overshooting. It appears to me that you could overshoot with either. That is why a skip back button has a much shorter skip back duration.


The difference is that with slip you can see the overshoot and hit the repeat button and be pretty much right at the resumption of your show. I'd still prefer the skip, however.


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

Upstream said:


> The problem with the 30-second SLIP is that it takes about 3 seconds to go 30 seconds. So if you are trying to skip through a 4 minute commercial block, it takes 24 seconds.
> 
> With a SKIP (assuming the skip is near instantaneous) you can get through a 4 minute block in under a second.


4 minute commercial block ? It must be superbowl sunday everyday !


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

robertpil said:


> 4 minute commercial block ? It must be superbowl sunday everyday !


You haven't been keeping track, have you? Many prime time shows have four minute and _longer_ commercial breaks. In watching _Dancing With The Stars_ from Tuesday night, I counted at least one five minute commercial break.

The typical prime time show is at least 30% commercials. It works out to about 8 minutes of show and four minutes of commercials.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I've found the typical 30 and 60 minute prime time shows to be about 22 and 44 minutes of content. But the commercial breaks do vary from show to show. Even some of the spots withing the same show vary in length.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> You haven't been keeping track, have you? Many prime time shows have four minute and _longer_ commercial breaks. In watching _Dancing With The Stars_ from Tuesday night, I counted at least one five minute commercial break.
> 
> The typical prime time show is at least 30% commercials. It works out to about 8 minutes of show and four minutes of commercials.


My winner in the "commercial break length" sweepstakes so far is the Hallmark Channel during their 8PM Central time movies. They "tease" you with almost the first 20 minutes commercial-free to get you hooked, but then look out!!

One recent movie caused me to press the "30 second slip" button *eleven times* before the show returned!! That's 5 1/2 minutes of commercials!!

Yeah, it would be nice to do that jump instantly instead of watching 5 1/2 minutes of commercials fly by during the slip operation.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, and the slip maxes out at 20 presses. It won't get you through an NBA or NFL halftime.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

I think Deal or No Deal is almost as bad. :lol: I think when my sub is up I'm going back to Dish Network. Dish has 30 sec skip on there SD receiver. If anyone else is looking for 30 skip they should switch to dish, I least until directV or NDS can get there stuff together.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jfeco said:


> I think Deal or No Deal is almost as bad. :lol: I think when my sub is up I'm going back to Dish Network. Dish has 30 sec skip on there SD receiver. If anyone else is looking for 30 skip they should switch to dish, I least until directV or NDS can get there stuff together.


Don't know if the Dish DVR's will still have that feature.Might be a good idea to wait until the Tivo vs Dish lawsuit is over.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

DTV seems to take the easy way out. This feature is NOT TM'd to another company so they COULD add it. But I have my doubts. I can still hope.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

xmguy said:


> DTV seems to take the easy way out. This feature is NOT TM'd to another company so they COULD add it. But I have my doubts. I can still hope.


The R15 software is by NDS.The HR's are DirecTV and they have the Skip.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> The R15 software is by NDS.The HR's are DirecTV and they have the Skip.


What is NDS? Are the R15 users going to be left in th dark compared to the HR's becides the VOD and HD, ethernet. Some features just seem needed like a real SKIP.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

xmguy said:


> What is NDS? Are the R15 users going to be left in th dark compared to the HR's becides the VOD and HD, ethernet. Some features just seem needed like a real SKIP.


NDS is the company that designed the DirecTV DVR + platform.

Left in the dark?.If I thought so I wouldn't have a R15.MPEG2 SD channels are going to be around for quite awhile.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Indeed............


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> The R15 software is by NDS.The HR's are DirecTV and they have the Skip.


30 Second skip means you press the button on the remote and bingo, you just jumped over 30 seconds of program, not fast forwarding through it. That's why it is the first thing I do to my Tivo after it restarts if a power outage outlasts my UPS.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> The R15 software is by NDS.The HR's are DirecTV and they have the Skip.


Every one keeps blaming NDS for the software problems but DirecTV has some responsible as well. DirecTV wanted the R15 or they would have worked out the deal with Tivo. So yes I am blaming direcTV for the problems.

From what I hear the R16 doesn't have skip either!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jfeco said:


> Every one keeps blaming NDS for the software problems but DirecTV has some responsible as well. DirecTV wanted the R15 or they would have worked out the deal with Tivo. So yes I am blaming direcTV for the problems.
> 
> From what I hear the R16 doesn't have skip either!!!


You want a DirecTivo? you can go to www.weaknees.com and purchase one or get one from Ebay.

DirecTV still supports DirecTivos.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Thanks.


Your Welcome. :welcome_s


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jfeco said:


> Every one keeps blaming NDS for the software problems but DirecTV has some responsible as well. DirecTV wanted the R15 or they would have worked out the deal with Tivo. So yes I am blaming direcTV for the problems.
> 
> From what I hear the R16 doesn't have skip either!!!


I agree. It's D* plus DVR. I got it from D* and not NDS. It say D* on the front of it, not NDS. Just because they sub'ed out work doesn't mean it's not a D* product.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> You want a DirecTivo? you can go to www.weaknees.com and purchase one or get one from Ebay.
> 
> DirecTV still supports DirecTivos.


I already know I can get a Directivo but I have a R15 and just want is better!!! Jhon69 do you not want the R15 better? The R15 is a sub-standard DVR and I think most of us here would like to see it get better and not have to buy another SD DVR. By the way if I have to buy another DVR it won't be with DirectV.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I agree. It's D* plus DVR. I got it from D* and not NDS. It say D* on the front of it, not NDS. Just because they sub'ed out work doesn't mean it's not a D* product.


NDS is part of NEWS CORP who at the time owned D* so I don't think that would be considered "sub'd out" since it is just a different division.



jfeco said:


> I already know I can get a Directivo but I have a R15 and just want is better!!! Jhon69 do you not want the R15 better? The R15 is a sub-standard DVR and I think most of us here would like to see it get better and not have to buy another SD DVR. By the way if I have to buy another DVR it won't be with DirectV.


"Sub standard" Hardly, I have 3 R15's I love them, my son uses his R10, because that is what he likes, when it dies, it will be upgraded to an R15/16 or whatever D* replace them with through the pp. The Tivo isn't, nor will it ever be in the future fully comaptible with D*'s service, On Demand, Media share, or inter active, which all your sports ackages are now using (Mix Channels).


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> NDS is part of NEWS CORP who at the time owned D* so I don't think that would be considered "sub'd out" since it is just a different division.
> 
> "Sub standard" Hardly, I have 3 R15's I love them, my son uses his R10, because that is what he likes, when it dies, it will be upgraded to an R15/16 or whatever D* replace them with through the pp. The Tivo isn't, nor will it ever be in the future fully comaptible with D*'s service, On Demand, Media share, or inter active, which all your sports ackages are now using (Mix Channels).


I think it 'sub standard' because its been out for years and it still locks up, has ((R record issues and a slew of other problems. If you are happy great.. go watch TV on your R15's. I bet you will keep looking at threads because there is something you are not happy with as well.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jfeco said:


> I already know I can get a Directivo but I have a R15 and just want is better!!! Jhon69 do you not want the R15 better? The R15 is a sub-standard DVR and I think most of us here would like to see it get better and not have to buy another SD DVR. By the way if I have to buy another DVR it won't be with DirectV.


Sure and it will.It will just take time.The R15 has advanced leaps and bounds what it
use to be.I posted that info just in case you can't wait,that's all.At least it's not like Dish where when they came out with a different DVR you had to wait quite awhile for improvements.With the CE teams the R15 can only get better,and at a faster pace too!.

If your having lock ups?.Reformat.
Then if it still locks up replace it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> NDS is part of NEWS CORP who at the time owned D* so I don't think that would be considered "sub'd out" since it is just a different division.


Just makes my point all the more. It's a D* product. They're responsible for it, good or bad.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Sure and it will. It will just take time. The R15 has advanced leaps and bounds what it use to be.


How many receivers has D* turned out that were never really all there before they were obsolete? The R15 never did get the VOD that was supposed to make it great.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

What's crazy is that this unit (the R15) came out in 2006. And to this day still is lacking features my ReplayTV DVR from 4+ years ago has.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> How many receivers has D* turned out that were never really all there before they were obsolete? The R15 never did get the VOD that was supposed to make it great.


I don't know how many?.

And remember we are talking DVRS.

Do you think it was DirecTV that stopped VOD on the R15?.Cause I think it was someone else,like the ones I spoke of in my next thread.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

xmguy said:


> What's crazy is that this unit (the R15) came out in 2006. And to this day still is lacking features my ReplayTV DVR from 4+ years ago has.


Well you do know that DirecTV just bought Replay.

But does this means those features will show up in the R15?.Who knows?.:shrug:

But I believe some features are left out because that feature would interfere with plans for future additions.That has been the reason cited many times.

Then you've got the NAB and Movie Studios and Cable Programmers fighting DVR features.so who really knows?.But it's so easy to put it on the Provider.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> I don't know how many?.


Arguably the R15 was the first and the HR20 was the second. Progress seems to have slowed to a crawl on the R15 while development on the HR20 seems to be continuing but has quite a way to go to deliver everything that they set out to do with consistency and freedom from fuss.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

xmguy said:


> What's crazy is that this unit (the R15) came out in 2006. And to this day still is lacking features my ReplayTV DVR from 4+ years ago has.


Nov 2005, actually. 

I don't think lacking the features of another DVR is a legitimate complaint. Unless they were promised and not delivered. There's no requirement or standard for features that they failed to meet. You could have read up on the features and based your DVR purchase on that.

Now, bugs and including features that don't work properly is a different story.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Nov 2005, actually.
> 
> I don't think lacking the features of another DVR is a legitimate complaint. Unless they were promised and not delivered. There's no requirement or standard for features that they failed to meet. You could have read up on the features and based your DVR purchase on that.
> 
> Now, bugs and including features that don't work properly is a different story.


Some should just standard. Just easier that way.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Nov 2005, actually.
> 
> I don't think lacking the features of another DVR is a legitimate complaint. Unless they were promised and not delivered. There's no requirement or standard for features that they failed to meet. You could have read up on the features and based your DVR purchase on that.


Qwerty,

You are correct! But if it lacks features that all the others have it will not do as well in the market. Market force will decide when its obsolete. I think if they do not get there S$%@ together on the R15 it will be over for it.

R.I.P :eek2:

R-15


----------

